
AWS Lambda Doubles Maximum Memory Capacity for Lambda Functions - markonen
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/11/aws-lambda-doubles-maximum-memory-capacity-for-lambda-functions/
======
Dunedan
That should also mean doubled CPU performance which might be important for
some workloads as well!

Edit: From the docs:

> Functions larger than 1536MB are allocated multiple CPU threads, and multi-
> threaded or multi-process code is needed to take advantage of the additional
> performance.

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/resource-
model.h...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/resource-model.html)

~~~
munns
Yup! You get 2 CPU cores instead of just one! (disclaimer, AWS Serverless
Developer Advocate)

~~~
alixaxel
So does this mean that if I pick a Lambda with 1600MB I get twice as much CPU
than a 1536MB one?

------
akhatri_aus
I wish you could get longer runtimes too. 5 minutes is a bit arbitrary.

~~~
oceanswave
Yeah, or at least indicate intervals where your function is waiting on other
async processes to complete - but I can see how that could easily be gamed and
there do exist architectural patterns for this — as well as things like AWS
StepFunctions

------
Kocrachon
Oh man this is great. I do a lot of Lambda functions where I parse out large
data sets to be turned into MySQL data. I would open large csv files from S3
into memory by doing S3 get_objwct streams. I was hitting some memory caps. So
this is very helpful

------
scrollaway
I really wish you could tweak the max. memory and max. cpu separately. I have
a lot of tasks that need <100MB of memory but are highly cpu-bound so they're
running on 512MB lambdas instead of 128MB ones.

